# Tarpon are here!



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I was having lunch with a coworker today when he asked if i was fishing this weekend.I said no i wasn't ready yet.He looked at me and said[i saw two tarpon in the surf on the south jetty gal.about 60lbs @ sat.]And theres more on the way,alittle bigger.I guess i am going now.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thats great news I'm gonna give tarpon a try this year, I've been reading about how to release them unharmed and fishing techniques so hope it pays off.

Matt


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Lots of tarpon in the pass at south padre. My buddy jumped one about 100lbs yesterday


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw what looked like a tarpon slamming bait off the beach at high island on friday morning. I thought I was seeing things but after reading these reports I'm sure that's what it was. It swam over 2 baits I had yakked out which got my heart pounding but my baits remained untouched.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Headshaker, Can you narrow the geographic location for me - I am new here and wondering --- you are talking the South Galveston Jetty? I was there back in the early spring and there were some real bad spots on the rocks for jetty fishers if I am thinking of the same place? Thanks!


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

yall scare them all up my way!!! this muddy water in LA is starting to suck, i need some flat surf tarpon action


----------

